# Smoking my first fatty...



## cd80187 (Jan 13, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone!  I'm hoping to smoke my first fatty this Sunday, and wanted some help with a couple things before I do it.... I'm thinking I will do a ground beef fatty stuffed with buffalo chicken and cheese (Up here in western new york, steak and buffalo chicken mixed is called a stinger) wrapped up in bacon.  Just reading on here, just had some questions...

To avoid the fatty falling apart (is this an issue when wrapped in bacon?), should I use something like bread crumbs or mix sausage in with the beef?

What temp is best for beef?  Should I go higher (250-275?) or stick with the tried and true 225?

Any other suggestions or ideas for filling?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

cd80187 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  I'm hoping to smoke my first fatty this Sunday, and wanted some help with a couple things before I do it.... I'm thinking I will do a ground beef fatty stuffed with buffalo chicken and cheese (Up here in western new york, steak and buffalo chicken mixed is called a stinger) wrapped up in bacon.  Just reading on here, just had some questions...
> 
> To avoid the fatty falling apart (is this an issue when wrapped in bacon?), should I use something like bread crumbs or mix sausage in with the beef?
> 
> ...


The bacon will keep the fattie together.

225 is fine. If you go higher it will get done too quick & you won't get much smoke on it.

For filling the sky is the limit.

We like hotdogs, bacon, Swiss cheese, & jalapeno's.

Al


----------



## cd80187 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 13, 2017)

If you mix the ground beef by hand until it's very sticky, it will also hold its shape much better due to the release of a protein called myosin.  This is a common practice when making sausage so that it not only binds well but it will also have a great texture when cooked.


----------



## cd80187 (Jan 15, 2017)

So I smoked the fatty today and was very pleased with how it turned out!  I used 80/20 ground beef, homemade chicken nuggets (The coating helps hold the sauce better), homemade chicken wing sauce, mozzarella and a little bit of cheddar cheese.  I smoked it using pecan wood (I've only used apple, so I want to start learning the flavors of other woods as well) for about 5 hours at 235, and it turned out great!  I'm attaching pictures to get people's feedback and if it looks like its supposed to.













20170114_175915.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






Rolled it out using a ziploc bag













20170114_180056.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






Added on some sliced mozzarella.  It helped hold in the wing sauce













20170114_181002.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






Cut up the chicken nuggets and tossed them in the wing sauce instead of just pouring it on.  It gave it a nice even coating













20170114_181154.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






Rolled it up













20170114_181410.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






Using the saran wrap to make it nice and tight













20170114_182246.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






Forgot to take apicture of the weave, but you can see it here.  The fatty was longer than the bacon, so I had to squeeze in the sides some of the fatty so it could fit













20170115_153227.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






After the smoke!













20170115_154023.jpg



__ cd80187
__ Jan 15, 2017






And here you can see the inside!  Only changes I might make next time is to add some sorts of spices or rub to the beef to give it a little bit more flavor.  Let me know what people think!  And thank you to Silverwolf's tutorial for making this!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version


----------



## rogan (Jan 19, 2017)

That looks delicious. I wish my family loved hot sauce as much as I do. I like the lil chicken nugget idea.


----------



## dakota joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks good!  I need to try this! Thanks for sharing! !


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks great, nice fillings... Great job on smoking your first Fattie.


----------



## sauced (Jan 22, 2017)

Great looking fatty!! Nice job


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great, That stuffing and wrap are wonderful. Will you do another 1? If so any changes that you would make? Stuffing,spices,smoke flavor?  Definitely want to try 1 of these.


----------



## cd80187 (Jan 23, 2017)

I actually smoked another one this past weekend.  The only things I might change is add some flavor to the beef (I added salt, pepper, and a little bit of minced onion just for a tiny bit of flavor).  I also used Oak wood, and it was definitely a slightly different flavor.  I actually preferred the oak over the pecan.  But for stuffing, I'm up for anything, I just have been using what I've got available in the fridge or freezer


----------



## actech (Jan 23, 2017)

IMG_5439.JPG



__ actech
__ Jan 23, 2017






Cd what an idea. This is inside of my first fattie. Used Buffalo chicken strips  I am now hooked on fatties. Might have to up the cholesterol meds. Lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice job on your first fattie!

It looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 24, 2017)

actech said:


> IMG_5439.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolol So true on meds... That looks Good... My kids are buffalo chicken fraks and I was thinking of using that myself. I will now in 1 for sure.


----------



## cd80187 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thats what the medications are for!  So we can do this kind of stuff (almost) guilt free.  I'm glad you liked the idea.  Yours looks delicious.   What kind of smoke did you use?


----------



## actech (Jan 26, 2017)

Apple in tube and pecan in smoker box. I have 3 types of sausage planned for superbowl or I'd be doing a couple fatties


----------

